# Kawasaki FE-350 11.5hp 4 stroke engine



## wings3630 (Aug 4, 2008)

OK looking for someone with small engine experience. I have a Horizontal shaft, single cylinder 11.5 hp Kawasaki fe-350 engine 4-stroke. It is on a home built hovercraft. I have run this for almost 4 years with no issue what so ever. All of a sudden when I started runing it performance got worse, and smoke out of exhaust, to a point were I had to play with the throttle just to keep it running, similar to a choke engadged then it died... when I was on ground I checked oil and started spilling out, long story short, gas in oil. And every sense engine has not started.

This seems to have a regular spark ignition, coil mounted above flywheel with a manetic pickup.

Any Ideas?

What I have tried:

Checked for spark, from wire to ground I have blueish spark. Replaced plug.

Took carb off and apart seemed to be clean nothing plugged or dirty that I could tell.

Checked float OK

It has an overhead valve, so I removed the head and looked at valves everything seemed ok other then a quite a bit of black sout on the head. I cleaned head to remove majority of sout. I also checked the piston head and cylinder wall everything seemed fine no scratches. Reasembled and valves seemed to ok and moved with little effert.

compression seams fine, although I have not put a compression tester on it.

I seem to be getting gas, I have also tried starting fluid, not evan a burp of fire seems like.

When I turn it over by pull cord I can hear the compression through carb and exhaust. When I check plug seems dry no build up or anything, does smell like gas.

As a side note and a little history or question, when I trailor this the engine has a Propellor attached to it and had a tendency to rotate sometimes, with spark off, when driving on the expressway, does this have ill effect on the engine, a buddy of mine has said no but I don't trust him sometimes. I have sence started to tie down prop just because...


Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

What color smoke from exhaust?


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Go here these guys will help you. http://perr.com/


----------

